

Real-time Twitter sentiments, visualized. - cep
http://marketsense.io/sentiment

======
cep
This small webapp measures Twitter sentiment along seven psychological axes
based on a paper by Bollen, 2010, titled Twitter mood predicts the stock
market.

It's a work in progress and a MVP.

As a webapp it is similar to A World of Tweets by frogdesign, tweetping.net by
Franck Ernewein and the hedonometer.org.

------
IvanM
Very cool, what's the current time frame for the analysis?

~~~
cep
This is an expanding window starting with the time of the page opening, and
the tweets are binned for updating at 1 min intervals.

~~~
IvanM
Thanks!

